# Could you flll out my survey please



## KDOC (Nov 15, 2011)

this is for college work i would really appreciate it In's and Out's of Animal lovers Survey


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

Done.


----------



## gregmonsta (Dec 3, 2007)

Started ... Then gave up when it came to choice of snakes .... An 'other' option would have been a good idea.


----------



## JonathanB (Dec 18, 2008)

You could have done with an 'other' option on the what snakes have you got question.

It refers to 'pets' - are you suggesting a difference between pets and other animals that are kept or are you using 'pets' to cover everything. I have assumed the latter, if it was the former then some of my answers are incorrect.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

KDOC said:


> this is for college work i would really appreciate it In's and Out's of Animal lovers Survey


Done

what's it for ?? should i of asked before I filled it in:whistling2:... But I'm a helpful chap


----------



## KDOC (Nov 15, 2011)

My college assignment thanks buddy!


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

KDOC said:


> My college assignment thanks buddy!


No worries, what sort of assignment?? (If you care to share, I'm just being nosey)


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

Completed the servey, but there was no "other" option for snakes, also, it asked what pets I kept, then asked what mammals, so I had to answer twice.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Done. : victory:


----------



## SnakeyS (Jan 10, 2012)

Done :2thumb:


----------



## KDOC (Nov 15, 2011)

It's a survey that will get one step closer to finding wether the most people pets are traditional pets or more exotic pets :2thumb:


----------



## Jaydan (Apr 30, 2012)

done : victory:


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

Done


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

KDOC said:


> It's a survey that will get one step closer to finding wether the most people pets are traditional pets or more exotic pets :2thumb:


Ah I see, well mainly exotic for me. This place may be a majority exotic, however you'll get a lot of people with domestic animals along with exotic.

Good luck with the paper


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Done :welcome:


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

I tried but there is no option for what I keep.

Sent from my ST18i


----------



## IngloriousJD (Aug 24, 2012)

Done :thumb:


----------



## pussmunky (Jan 23, 2012)

done  shame there wasnt the option of 'king' in the snakes or how many :') haha


----------



## Pearls Girl (Jul 18, 2011)

Done


----------



## adwraith (May 16, 2011)

done, i know how much waiting for results from these things suck!


----------



## tiggzie (Mar 16, 2010)

done, but i have to say it was rather limited and a bit repetitive and there were spelling mistakes. maybe you could restructure it to get a better set of results.


----------



## warrensark (Aug 23, 2012)

done - hope all goes well


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

I've filled it in, but if you would like some constructive criticism, it wasn't well designed. You had very specific snakes and lizards mixed in with broad categories, plus loads of species missing. There was also very little quantitative data gathered.


----------



## Milsa (Nov 2, 2012)

:notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## archjsmith (Oct 16, 2012)

Done :2thumb:


----------



## liam peel (Sep 26, 2011)

Completed it, some question would have been better with an 'other' option, was only the mammle one I couldn't complete properly.


----------



## liz200898 (Oct 13, 2008)

Done, Personally didn't trip over the idea of not being able to name every species of snake so it was fine...


----------



## niccky (Apr 16, 2012)

Done 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott2805 (Jun 21, 2012)

Done:2thumb:


----------



## Amber (Jun 11, 2006)

I was sad that I couldn't put my hamsters on anywhere, but done. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Rvreps (Mar 18, 2012)

Done


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Done, but I agree with the above - no mention of tortoises or turtles!

Also do check a) the spelling of the species you have listed and b) when using plurals it is s not 's, ie cats, dogs etc not cat's, dog's.


----------



## Sjd1987 (Oct 22, 2012)

Done. :2thumb:


----------



## sharna86 (Oct 15, 2012)

Done!


----------



## Fionab (Mar 28, 2010)

grrrrr why do we have to go all americanised and call them ball pythons, i dont keep ball pythons i keep ROYAL pythons! - sorry my pet hate


----------



## LeoBoris (Jul 21, 2012)

Also completed for you, hope it helps


----------



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

Done but I found it pretty poorly worded. You would probably be better splitting it up into sections and then asking people to list their pets.

For example.

*Mammals*
Rodents
Dogs
Cats
Primates

Then get them to list which rodents they own etc. 

In my case I would list the different hamsters I own.


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

Done


----------



## Agate (Oct 9, 2010)

Done but you're not going to end up with a particularly accurate picture. Couldn't tick anything for carpet python which is a commonly kept species. Ticked mice in the mammal section but only because there wasn't a box for hamsters - again, a very commonly kept pet. Mice seemed the closest because we keep dwarf varieties.

If nothing else, hopefully our feedback will help you to construct a better survey next time.


----------



## Nikkifer (Oct 18, 2010)

Fionab said:


> grrrrr why do we have to go all americanised and call them ball pythons, i dont keep ball pythons i keep ROYAL pythons! - sorry my pet hate


 One of mine too, it really annoys me calling them ball pythons :bash:


----------



## Tone (Jul 30, 2012)

Done.


----------



## Bennewell (Apr 5, 2012)

Done


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Done


----------



## splottlands (Jul 3, 2009)

done... not much in the survey about
inverts though


----------



## Agate (Oct 9, 2010)

Nikkifer said:


> One of mine too, it really annoys me calling them ball pythons :bash:


A "ball" python is not what you want to see - cause that means the snake is stressed! I wish no-one called them that!


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

As has been said you need to ammend Q6 as I keep many others not listed, ie OTHER, otherwise the survey response is flawed

Good Luck


----------

